# Looking for some suggestions on lightweight foods for BOB



## ImmortalSean (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

Recently I started to prepare a BOB for emergencies and was wondering if anyone could suggest some lightweight foods that are good in protein and/or vitamins. I'm trying to make my BOB as light as possible but also at the same time packing the things that I might need. So to show you a better example, here are some things in terms of food that I have in my BOB.

- Protein Bars
- Beef Jerky
- Cashews, peanuts, almonds. (All stored in a ziploc bag)
- Ramen Noodles

So those are a few examples. Could any of you suggest other lightweight foods such as those that won't spoil over time? This is just the start of my BOB so just looking for foods at this time. 

Thank you! 

Edit: Just realized this is in the wrong section, apologies. Feel free to move it in the correct forum.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

First off, welcome from South Texas. Second, what do you think the maximum distance you would have to travel to get to you BOL is and through what kind of terrain? I'd throw some M&M's in with the nut mix for deliciousness and a little energy boost. Why Ramen noodles? No nutritional value, just lots of sodium. I'd ditch the noodles. Carry some salt and sugar packets, makes poor man's Gatorade. One packet of salt, one packet of sugar, mix with 1 quart water, basic electrolyte drink. Other than that, I think protein bars, jerky and trail mix is good.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

A very lightweight carbohydrate (that is a long held tradition in the Peloton) is to take along Ricecakes. They
have a texture much like styrofoam...but they give energy to the body & are as light as air, or nearly so. You
can't go wrong with Rice. I would eat them instead of the Ramen noodles.

Among the heaviest items will be your water. A pound per pint, roughly. Don't forget a water filter too.

Grim


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> A very lightweight carbohydrate (that is a long held tradition in the Peloton) is to take along Ricecakes. They
> have a texture much like styrofoam...but they give energy to the body & are as light as air, or nearly so. You
> can't go wrong with Rice. I would eat them instead of the Ramen noodles.
> 
> ...


Rice cakes are good too. They make a bunch of different flavors. I always liked the cinnamon ones.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Get you some Cold Weather MREs.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You could include some Mountain House freeze dried meals. I keep a bunch of them around.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

lifeboat rations ..... don't know what your intended storage term is - but nuts go stale from the oil content ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Storable, lightweight food is usually processed and will probably be low in vitamins. Go for calories and protein, and just pack some multi vitamin tabs.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

BOB is typically a 72hr kit. You don't need much food to survive for 72hrs, actually none at all. Stick with easy to eat,store away and high calorie food. 

I like peanut butter and raisins. I like oatmeal too if we're cooking......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/SPAM-Single-Classic-2-5-Ounce-Pouches/dp/B000FIZW00

https://www.google.com/search?q=tuna+fish+in+foil&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=tuna+in+foil+pouch&tbm=shop

https://www.google.com/search?q=clif+bar&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For calorie count, weight concerns, quantity, and pack-ability, you cannot beat Ramen noddles pulverized into powder. I know, it sounds awful, but it's only temporary. Keep the flavor packets and have your water plan handy(carry it, or know where to find and filter it) and you're set.

In one package, you get your sodium, potassium(you will be sweating, right?), 9g of protein, 54g of carbs, and 370 calories. One packages crushes down to a quarter of it's packaged size. You can carry an entire week's meals in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag.
Is it healthy? Hell no. Is it lighter and easier to pack than a week's worth of MREs? Hell yes.

Just pack a scoop for serving sizes, and have a water plan, and you're set on food.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/S-O-S-Rations...&sr=1-1&keywords=s.o.s+rations+emergency+3600

Product Description
Size: 1 Pack
15,075 kj. 3600 kcal per package. High energy value. Ready to eat. Perfect for anyone in the process of building a disaster / emergency kit. The SOS Emergency Food Rations are US Coast Guard approved and has a shelf life of 5 years from the date of manufacture. Content: Each package contains 9 delicious bars providing 410 calories per bar totaling over 3600 calories per package. Non-thirst provoking formula offers maximum survival capacity with drinking water restriction under all environmental conditions. Directions: Eat three food bars per person per day.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Many years ago, in a far away land, I knew an old timer that had spent his life in Alaska.

He hunted alone and never knew how long he would be gone. If he got a moose or goat or whatever on the first day he could be back in his bed that night.

But if the hunt took longer then it was not a big concern. He would build a tiny shelter and a small fire and spend the night.
Nowadays, Hollywood would make a survival show about him.

He would eat whatever he found along the way. A rabbit, duck, porcupine or fish. The only food he carried with him was oatmeal. He filled several pockets before leaving home.
A handful of oatmeal and a long swig of crystal clear snow melt would get him through the day.

Freeze-dried Lattes and MRE'S would have been laughed at.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> SOS Emergency Food Rations are US Coast Guard approved


Way to go, if you are bugging out in a Lifeboat... BOB probably means you are going to be on the move and you think more like a Hiker when on foot than thinking like a Survivor on the ocean. BOB may just mean you have to grab something with your important items on the way out the door because a Wild Fire is about to be at your front door. In that case, you would probably be in your car driving... so what do you normally eat on road trips?

Kauboy has some valid points, but you'll have to stop and cook those Noodles. A hot meal is great, if you can afford to stop to cook and if you carry or can get water. You might want to have a combination of meal types... Like Kind Bars & the Ramen noodles. In my GHB, I carry Kind Bars, Clif Bars, Nut packs, and a couple 5-Hour energy's. The purpose is to get from Point A to Point B as quickly as possible! I'm not adding weight to my bag for unnecessary cooking items.

Plan your food for the duration expected and for your geographic location. A BOB in AK is probably going to be different from one in FL or AZ. Good thread so far and lots to think about and consider, like Calories, Carbohydrates with Fiber & Protein, Size, and Weight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> Kauboy has some valid points, but you'll have to stop and cook those Noodles. A hot meal is great, if you can afford to stop to cook and if you carry or can get water. You might want to have a combination of meal types... Like Kind Bars & the Ramen noodles. In my GHB, I carry Kind Bars, Clif Bars, Nut packs, and a couple 5-Hour energy's. The purpose is to get from Point A to Point B as quickly as possible! I'm not adding weight to my bag for unnecessary cooking items.


My suggestion was to pulverize the noddles into powder. No need to cook anything. Just pour the scoop into water and it's ready.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking over some of other people's suggestions has reminded me of one which I have to second...

Illini Warrior & Willimiyama both suggested Life Boat rations. That's what I keep in my truck's BOB.

They can also be found under the brand name of Datrex. They are intended for boating, but fit the
bill for survival food beautifully. The caveat is that they weigh more than the rice cakes I initially
recommended. The bars do not require refrigeration and can, strange as it may seem to someone
who has yet to try eating them, be eaten with minimal water because they do not make you feel
thirsty, as some foods can. You just have to trust me on that contention, but once you have sampled
them you will understand. Just eat them from the pouch...no cooking.

That being said, the original post stated they were pursuing LIGHTWEIGHT! Rice cakes are still much
lighter, but...I can see a use for the Datrex type of products...and when the chips are down, they may
provide more minerals (and taste better...sort of "coconutty") As I said...they are in my truck BOB.

Grim


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I could go a week with out food. I'll scavenge what I can along the way if needed. Wouldn't be fun but I'm not going to stop make a fire and risk getting killed on my way home. The BOB is to get me home quickly to my main supplies. It's not for a comfortable camping trip in the peaceful woods. Save the weight for things you will really need to make the trip.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I could go a week with out food. I'll scavenge what I can along the way if needed. Wouldn't be fun but I'm not going to stop make a fire and risk getting killed on my way home. The BOB is to get me home quickly to my main supplies. It's not for a comfortable camping trip in the peaceful woods. Save the weight for things you will really need to make the trip.


Surely you pack *something*.
You can't be sure you'll be able to scavenge anything.
Without energy, you'll grow listless and fatigued, and could just give up altogether. It's easy to deny this on a full stomach.
Go 3 days, just 3 days, with no food. Then put on a 20lb pack and walk 5 miles.
Bring your cell phone, and tell people where you're going first.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

KA5IVR said:


> Way to go, if you are bugging out in a Lifeboat... BOB probably means you are going to be on the move and you think more like a Hiker when on foot than thinking like a Survivor on the ocean. BOB may just mean you have to grab something with your important items on the way out the door because a Wild Fire is about to be at your front door. In that case, you would probably be in your car driving... so what do you normally eat on road trips?
> 
> Kauboy has some valid points, but you'll have to stop and cook those Noodles. A hot meal is great, if you can afford to stop to cook and if you carry or can get water. You might want to have a combination of meal types... Like Kind Bars & the Ramen noodles. In my GHB, I carry Kind Bars, Clif Bars, Nut packs, and a couple 5-Hour energy's. The purpose is to get from Point A to Point B as quickly as possible! I'm not adding weight to my bag for unnecessary cooking items.
> 
> Plan your food for the duration expected and for your geographic location. A BOB in AK is probably going to be different from one in FL or AZ. Good thread so far and lots to think about and consider, like Calories, Carbohydrates with Fiber & Protein, Size, and Weight


Hey Einstein...did you even bother to click the link? I'm guessing you didn't since your comments make no sense at all... These are calorie dense food bars...3 days worth of calories in a relatively light-weight foil pouch. They taste somewhere between oatmeal and peanut butter cookies with a little coconut oil thrown in for good measure. The do well in a trunk and aren't full of sodium. No cooking required...eat on the run if need be.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> Hey Einstein...did you even bother to click the link? I'm guessing you didn't since your comments make no sense at all... These are calorie dense food bars...3 days worth of calories in a relatively light-weight foil pouch. They taste somewhere between oatmeal and peanut butter cookies with a little coconut oil thrown in for good measure. The do well in a trunk and aren't full of sodium. No cooking required...eat on the run if need be.


I think his statement was intended to convey that these lifeboat rations would NOT be sufficient for someone trekking across land with a pack on.
a 3600 calorie package is NOT sufficient to provide the necessary energy one would expend while hiking for 3 days.
It's barely enough for 1 day of arduous work.

Those "3-day" rations are intended to be consumed, 1,200 calories a day, while stranded in the ocean and exerting yourself very little.
Most folks get by, day to day, on ~2,000 calories, so asking a hiker to go on 1,200 per day is not a good idea.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My suggestion was to pulverize the noddles into powder. No need to cook anything. Just pour the scoop into water and it's ready.


I guess that would be an "Acquired Taste" for cold saggy noodle dust, LOL. Reminds me of College...

You'll right, pulverizing them down saves space and they don't weight much. What do you do with the Flavor packets?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> I guess that would be an "Acquired Taste" for cold saggy noodle dust, LOL. Reminds me of College...
> 
> You'll right, pulverizing them down saves space and they don't weight much. What do you do with the Flavor packets?


Well, the noodles are a step above sawdust without them, so keep them too, and add them with the water.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's my take....

Don't carry ANYTHING that requires water to either cook or rehydrate. Water in a BOB is for drinking, not cooking. You can't be sure that you will find clean or cleanable sources of water when bugging out, and cooking with water does not hydrate your body. Additionally, excessive sodium products (like ramen) can actually dehydrate you, requiring even MORE water.

Water is the holy grail of survival. Pack dehydrated, high calorie, and nutritional foods that you can eat directly. Ideally, no cooking requiring heat whatsoever.

A BOB is supposed to be just enough to get you from Point A to Point B, NOT to create epicurean delights, or a enjoy a fun camping trip.

Keep it light, keep it simple, stay healthy and hydrated.

Here's a large selection of high calorie food bars to choose from:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...urvival+bars&sprefix=high+calorie+sur,aps,295

Finally...Don't forget the toilet paper!!


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> Hey Einstein...did you even bother to click the link? I'm guessing you didn't since your comments make no sense at all... These are calorie dense food bars...3 days worth of calories in a relatively light-weight foil pouch. They taste somewhere between oatmeal and peanut butter cookies with a little coconut oil thrown in for good measure. The do well in a trunk and aren't full of sodium. No cooking required...eat on the run if need be.


First, why are you getting bent? This forum is for everyone to learn, not Hate!

Lifeboat rations are Empty Calories. Serves no purpose on land while exerting many calories. If you like them so much, why not just carry a 2x4 and some Lard to eat! If Lifeboat rations are so great, why doesn't the Military issue them in lieu of MRE's?


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My suggestion was to pulverize the noddles into powder. No need to cook anything. Just pour the scoop into water and it's ready.


I might just vacuum pack some of those and try it out.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> For calorie count, weight concerns, quantity, and pack-ability, you cannot beat Ramen noddles pulverized into powder. I know, it sounds awful, but it's only temporary. Keep the flavor packets and have your water plan handy(carry it, or know where to find and filter it) and you're set.
> 
> In one package, you get your sodium, potassium(you will be sweating, right?), 9g of protein, 54g of carbs, and 370 calories. One packages crushes down to a quarter of it's packaged size. You can carry an entire week's meals in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag.
> Is it healthy? Hell no. Is it lighter and easier to pack than a week's worth of MREs? Hell yes.
> ...


I swear, YouTube has everything...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

1. Jerky 
2. Peanut Butter
3. Dried Fruit
4. Sunflower Seed Kernels

Some things to remember...

The more processed it is the harder it is to digest, thus many MRE style foods can cause digestive issues that can impede a hike.
Make sure you eat something you like, first it will be easier to swallow, and second will boost moral. Most people aren't hardened soldiers.
Nothing wrong with a little comfort and familiarity when the world around you is full of people waiting on rescue or body bags.

Hell pack a couple oreo's for a reward when you have overcome a challenge.

Your mental state in survival will sink or save you faster than any physical condition. Neglect the mind, prepare to make a killer choice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> I swear, YouTube has everything...


That's it!
That's where I got the idea from.
You found it!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Good point Kauboy...that's why I've got two of the "blocks" in my bag. They are about a pound and half each...so 3 days of 2400 calories for a bit over 3 pounds...


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

KA5IVR said:


> First, why are you getting bent? This forum is for everyone to learn, not Hate!
> 
> Lifeboat rations are Empty Calories. Serves no purpose on land while exerting many calories. If you like them so much, why not just carry a 2x4 and some Lard to eat! If Lifeboat rations are so great, why doesn't the Military issue them in lieu of MRE's?


The bars I suggested are not empty calories...they're compact EMERGENCY rations. MRE's are for more extended field use. I'd be sick of the bars after 3 meals a day for 3 days...but I'd be alive and well. They're not for extended use.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> Good point Kauboy...that's why I've got two of the "blocks" in my bag. They are about a pound and half each...so 3 days of 2400 calories for a bit over 3 pounds...


Full disclosure, I have them in my truck bag as well as my BOBs. He asked for a lightweight solution, so I offered up the Ramen powder option.
I have many bricks and water pouches in the large family bag, just in case.


----------



## BellaCassels (Feb 16, 2017)

Searching around the forum for some info on this... does anyone use protein powder in their BOB? It's light and nutrient dense for sure.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

When moving, stopping just long enough to scan ahead to make sure it is safe you need something you can tear open and eat with one hand without stopping/ messing with it. 

Recall many times slugging down a canteen of water then leaving the tops of canteens open while making a water crossing in Panama then dropping some water purification tabs and putting on the lids. Canteens were tied to the load bearing equipment. Did not even stop to fill the canteen Pulled them up while walking to drop a tab and cap it before putting it in its pouch. 

When backpacking I carry hot drinks and some foods that take preparation a bug out is not the time to have to take time to eat. 

The product you mention is likely a good one to store . I proffer my protein on the hoof. I got grass, water, normal seasonal temperatures I got all the protein in the pasture 
pig pen and hen house I need.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here, if you really want to get hardcore:How To Make Pemmican: A Survival Superfood That Can Last 50 Years | Off The Grid News


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Pemmican.


----------

